# Extreme giant jitters



## bfb345 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking to trade my red tegu for an extreme giant locally in michigan if anyone is interested email me at [email protected]


But now onto the topic i have heard from many people about the extremes coming out of hibernation and being jittery and shaky and not having full use of their legs front or back can anyone shed some light on what is going on here thanks ,Brenden


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you mean? I have not herd of this yet?:/


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2013)

All tegus will be a little sluggish depending on how long they have been hibernating. A tegu who was not receiving proper care prior to hibernating could have health issues after. I

Why do you want an "extreme" over what you already have?


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 28, 2013)

But how do you end up with limb dysfunction, maybe no calcium? Im just curious.


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2013)

If it is true limb dysfunction, there would have been a problem prior to going down. Maybe there werwnt visible signs at that point.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 28, 2013)

Not necessarily, james. Contrary to popular opinion, there's some evidence that indicates that during hibernation tegus actually may not be using fat stores to fuel their metabolism and are instead utilizing protein as their metabolic substrate. The most likely source of that protein is muscle and there's a good chance that at the end of hibernation tegus are experiencing ketosis.


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 29, 2013)

james.w said:


> All tegus will be a little sluggish depending on how long they have been hibernating. A tegu who was not receiving proper care prior to hibernating could have health issues after. I
> 
> Why do you want an "extreme" over what you already have?



The red was kind of an impulse buy i had all of the stuff and all of the money and had been researching tegus for a few years so i just had to buy one then i realized i really dont like reds i prefer the giants and the black and whites lol not sure why but hey oh well


see this is what i was wondering because i had read multiple threads on here that had said that about there extremes and i was not sure i mean my red hibernates but at the worst he is a little jittery when he comes back too and i thought it was the same thing but some people have talked about full rear dysfunction in cases like this even in normal cases of mbd and i was wondering if we even should let the tegus hibernate since it seems to harm them in some ways


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 29, 2013)

I love reds, I just with I had room for one:/


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Not necessarily, james. Contrary to popular opinion, there's some evidence that indicates that during hibernation tegus actually may not be using fat stores to fuel their metabolism and are instead utilizing protein as their metabolic substrate. The most likely source of that protein is muscle and there's a good chance that at the end of hibernation tegus are experiencing ketosis.



Thanks for the info, I was not aware of this.


----------



## frost (Jan 29, 2013)

iv never had this problem before, ill make sure i try to prevent it though.O.O


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah i had heard of this from some threads and multiple people had even had it in young babies and some have had it in different breeds such as the reds and black and whites even the all americans but it seemed to be more "extreme" in the extremes


----------



## HeatherN (Jan 31, 2013)

my 2012 extreme woke up brilliantly this year, though his hibernation wasnt too deep. he gained like 6 inches in a couple weeks. very active and demanding from the get go lol


----------



## Diablo (Jan 31, 2013)

Now I'm worried that Yoshi is going to come out of hibernation not being able to use his limbs or terribly ill or something. I'm 99% positive I did everything right before he went down, so i guess I shouldn't worry. He has been down since late october early november...so I'm just going to assume I won't see him until march or something.

More on the subject though. he did wake up during hibernation about a month ago. I just let him bask and he came to the door and climbed onto my hand. I let him walk around on my desk a bit before I put him in his cage and he went right back to sleep. The base of his tail was still thick and he show no signs of dysfunction or anything.


----------

